# VAC-Medical exam



## injuredjon (26 Feb 2011)

Good day to everyone,

I am new here and I wanted to know a little about VAC medical exam.

I injured my lower back a while ago. I was released from the Forces and VAC just sent me a letter that my disability application has been accepted but they lack information to determine a percentage. I have to book an appointment with one of their doctors to be examined.

my question is: Are VAC doctors fair since they work for VAC?
How is the lower back examination like with VAC doctors?  if anyone has done it.
What sort of questions will be asked.

I guess I am a little nervous but I would like to know as much as I can before I go there.

thanks in advance for any inputs

Jon


----------



## Wookilar (28 Feb 2011)

Jon,

I have seen VAC Dr's in Kingston and Saint John. Both were good and, I believe, fair in their assessment of my multiple injuries. I did not feel they were slanted toward protecting VAC, but I certainly had the exact same worry as you. Other people's opinions/experiences may differ.

I have not done a back specific exam, but both mine dealt with mulitple joints. Your level of discomfort will be related to how much/often they try to find out your range of motion.

My appt took approx 8 months. I know in Saint John they have hired another Dr to try and speed things up a bit. Be prepared for a bit of a wait.

Wook


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 Mar 2011)

VAC MD's are good, but their hands are tied by "the system" Good luck. Do not hold anything back including your sexual relations if is effected.

Posted previously: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97630.15.html



> My understanding of the system VAC uses for claims is that the Adjudication Department clerk, who is not a medical professional, reviews the report of the claimants’ medical condition/claim. The Adjudication Clerk then fits the words from the medical professional's report into VAC's Table of Disabilities. Then, if the correct words are presented, and all the round pegs are fit into the appropriate holes, you may be successful with your claim.
> 
> I say words, because I have experienced this on several occasions where the appropriate phrase/word from the Table of Disabilities was not used. The prescription drug or treatment was refused with the option to appeal within sixty days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bin-Rat (3 Mar 2011)

I did finally find the  Medical Questionier(s) Here  that the VAC Dr will fill out on your behalf

As noted earlier, yes make sure everything is noted, On my 1 exam, I mentioned something that he said there was nothing in my Docs, and I was Ahh, yes it is, and I needed
to find that particular item. So just make sure all medical reports and information are on or in your file. 

Take with you anything you think VAC doesn't have, so they can stamp it and add to your file.

As wella s the Medical Questionier to your condition, they'll also do a Activities of daily life and maybe a QOL as well.. but you can get the form and read through it
and you will see what questions he'll have and what not.


----------



## injuredjon (9 Mar 2011)

First of all, I want to thank you all for your replies. I hope the info will help others as much as it helped me. Its always nice to know what you face, even though I was still very nervous.

I saw the VAC doctor on Monday. I didn't have to wait much at all. I guess they had an opening or something. Measurements were taken at least 5 times for each test(bend forward, bend backward, bend sideways...). Some of the test were very painful. I had trouble sleeping the night due to the pain. I will stop complaining :-\

But just for other that will go through something like this, bring some pain meds with you cuz you will need them for trip back. The VAC doctor wasn't nearly as compassionate as my regular doctor. I guess they make him do the tests several times.

Anyway, there is one thing that puzzles me. At the end, doc. said that if he needs to do more tests, he will call me. Then he said that he had everything and would send them to VAC.
Is this normal for them to do the test again cuz its very painful and the trip just kills. If it is, has anyone been called back for another test and why(since they have everything the first time).

Any input will be greatly appreciated by me and many others that will come here for info.

Also when should I expect to hear from VAC about the percentage? How long did it take for you to receive your letter?

Please excuse my punctuation and grammar.  I don't mind if you correct me. 

thanks


----------



## Journeyman (9 Mar 2011)

injuredjon said:
			
		

> Please excuse my punctuation and grammar.  I don't mind if you correct me.
> thanks


Clearly this isn't a recruiting thread.   

I have nothing to offer Jon; I'm out of here. Best of luck.


----------



## Wookilar (10 Mar 2011)

Jon,

The Dr will put his med exam on file and send it to your regional office. There, they will put it together with your med records and any other paperwork that has been submitted.

Once your regional office has everything, it will go to Charlottetown for adjudication. Adjudication can take anywhere from 2-6 months honestly. I just received a decision this month for something I applied for in August. It went for med review Jan 12-ish and adjudication Feb 22-ish.

I was told then that they have been seeing some newer claims completed in 3 months. Things are speeding up it seems. My previous claim before this was over 19 months start to finish.

As far as doing the tests again, I feel your pain (literally lol). I have not had to and of the people I have talked with, it seems fairly rare to re-do the med exam. They tend to be quite thorough. If there is a medical question from the Adjudication Clerk, there are Dr's in  Charlottetown (2 of them, which is part of why it takes so long to get done there) that they refer to for a medical based opinion vice going all the way back to you again.

Wook


----------

